# Best Eye cream for nightime for fine lines?



## CassBH (Jun 26, 2007)

OK ladies, hoping you can make a good recommendation for an eye cream for me for nighttime. During the day I use an SPF eye cream, but I am looking for one at night that is effective for fine lines and some dryness. Preferably one that does not break the bank, unless it is really a miracle product!

I am 40, and use Retin-A Micro on my face but need something for that crow's feet area and right uder the eye.

Suggestions?????


----------



## limonada33 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello, IÂ´ve been on a mission to find a good eye cream, or at least one that does what is says it should do. I ordered teamine eyecomplex after reading some amazing reviews. Most people say that you must use it for a while before you begin to see it work, and itÂ´s supposed to be good for dark circles and fine lines. So far I canÂ´t really tell the difference with the dark circles, I think itÂ´s helping with the lines but only time will tell, however it goes on really nice and itÂ´s very moisturizing. ItÂ´s a bit pricey but a little goes a long way. Hope this helps


----------



## CassBH (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *limonada33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello, IÂ´ve been on a mission to find a good eye cream, or at least one that does what is says it should do. I ordered teamine eyecomplex after reading some amazing reviews. Most people say that you must use it for a while before you begin to see it work, and itÂ´s supposed to be good for dark circles and fine lines. So far I canÂ´t really tell the difference with the dark circles, I think itÂ´s helping with the lines but only time will tell, however it goes on really nice and itÂ´s very moisturizing. ItÂ´s a bit pricey but a little goes a long way. Hope this helps Thanks! Never heard of it but I will google it and check it out


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been using Olay total effects and it seems nice. I did notice that my tiny fine lines were a bit diminshed and the darkness was improved.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2007)

well, i love using my clinique all about eyes, especially during the night as i put more product before going to bed. it makes my lines disappear like no other eyecream.


----------



## CassBH (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i love using my clinique all about eyes, especially during the night as i put more product before going to bed. it makes my lines disappear like no other eyecream. Really? I never thought much about Clinique skin care, but since I have never used this cream, I guess I shouldn't judge it. Maybe I will try that out. I know you can return product at my local dept. store if you don't like it.
I'll aslo google it and find out the ingredients.

Thanks!


----------



## Orlea (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I use Garnier Wrinkle Decrease and have found it to be really good. I didn't much believe in the claims of these anti-wrinkle creams, but this actually does work.

I tried it just on one eye and I noticed a definite improvement in only a couple of days. I'd really recommend this stuff to anyone - and it won't bankrupt you!

Orlea x


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 27, 2007)

clinique moisture surge is my new cream, i normally use all about eyes also! it feels great and disappears instantly


----------



## cherish 66 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been using Neutrogena Deep Wrinkle Eye Cream and over that I tap on Burt's Bees Attar of Rose Serum. Maybe it's my imagination but I've been using it long enough to (almost) go through the whole tube of wrinkle cream and while debating what to try next I've decided "why fix it if it aint broke?" So not me!


----------



## Piximus (Jun 28, 2007)

I use the Eye Majik Cream from Garden of Wisdom. It's not a big name brand but it does plump the area around my eyes very nicely, got rid of the crepeiness on my eyelids especially on the lash-line.

GoW Eye Majik Cream / 10 ml [1/3 ounce]


----------



## SUTIL (Sep 18, 2007)

anybody tried cernor or biorica?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll ask mummy what she uses


----------



## crazypretty (Sep 18, 2007)

Bliss


----------

